# Spaceliner cleanup



## mickeyc (Apr 26, 2014)

My recently acquired Spaceliner needs a good clean up.  Speckled with rust just about everywhere.  My main concern is the frame.  I understand that it is bare metal covered with clear.  I haven't tried anything with it yet.  The fenders have cleaned up nicely with polishing compound and 0000 steel wool.  I don't think they were coated with anything.  Should they have been?  Should I have the frame stripped?  Handlebars, crank, sprocket all cleaned up nicely.  Haven't touched the wheels yet, but they need it.  If I decide to do a more thorough "restore", is there an available paint color that matches the red?  Does anyone redo the stickers or decals?  The tank is missing both "SEARS" stickers.
    Any help or suggestions appreciated.

Mike


----------



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Mike. ..let's see the progress of the cleanup.
As for the fenders...no coating on them that I have ever seen.
Frame clearcoat always foxes and becomes dull over the years. I have spent many hours scraping the clear off with a razor. It also removes most of the rust on the frame.
As for the flamboyant red they used on the bikes, there is no over the counter color match that I could find. However a paint supply could match the color.

There is a member here that does replacement decals for various bike brands. Search decals and his name should pop up.
But yeah, let's see some pics of the before and after.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Mike, like jd said the frame has a clearcoat laquer. I had one of my frames dipped at the powder coat shop.I waited for it and he charged me $10 Don't know if you have anybody in your area but that's the way to go.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks gents.  Here's a picture that the seller sent me of the Spaceliner.  Looks real nice.  I have the bike completely apart now and am including pictures of the parts.  Some I have cleaned already (sprocket and crank arm), they look good.  My main concern is the frame.
















I have more pictures, but I think you get the idea.  I really don't want to do a full resto on this bike, but I think this particular one doesn't look good with rusty parts.

Mike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 27, 2014)

I have tackled worse then that.Roll then sleeves up and get to it.You will be surprised of the results.


----------



## Sean (May 9, 2014)

Grab some CLR and a toothbrush!


----------



## mickeyc (May 14, 2014)

Doesn't the fact that there is rust showing on the frame indicate that the clear has been penetrated?  How do you remedy that?  I also found a problem when trying to clean up the fork.  Assumed it had clear so tried stripper to see how it would work on that.  While scraping the clear off, I unfortunately discovered it was chrome plated under the clear and some of the chrome lifted off.   I'm sure it wasn't the stripper but that the chrome was already loose, but I did NOT expect there to be chrome on the fork.  Now I'm in a mess trying to figure out what to do with it.  There's no way I'm spending the kind of money that would be necessary to rechrome the fork.  Still haven't touched the frame.  I guess I thought that these bikes were clear over metal, not chrome.  I'm at the point where I am tempted to paint the damn thing.  Paid way too much for this bike, but my fault.  Live and learn.

Mike


----------



## BrentP (May 16, 2014)

I found a guy that does frame decals for your year Spaceliner.  I also commissioned a decal maker to create a decal for the chain guard.  When I get a chance to go into my records and dig out the info, I'll post where you can find both.

BTW, here's my chain guard... before and after.

Brent





The red stripe is candy (apple red) paint from ALSA (also used on the rack and tank) with the decal applied over it, then clear coated for protection.




And here's what the metallic frame decal looks like, before application.





ALSA also makes a micro-metal chrome paint that I use to rejuvenate the chromed plastic pieces.  It's way better than using silver paint, and when you do it right it looks almost original.  Here's a couple of before and after shots.









I thought I would add this comment about rust removal.  For small parts (and big if you have enough of it as well as a suitable dipping container) nothing works better or easier than Evapo-Rust.  Rust just melts away, and all you need to do is polish the metal after with a bit of fine steel wool.  Best of all, it's non-destructive to paint, water based, and non-toxic.  It's phenomenal for all those small bits and pieces.  Here are a few before and after shots of old corroded spokes as well as a chain I figured I would throw out but was able to completely rehabilitate after a day of soaking in Evapo-Rust.


----------



## stoney (May 19, 2014)

WOW your pics of the before and after Evapo Rust sold me, I know I will be trying it.


----------

